# Manic street preachers free gig in blackwood



## Clint Iguana (Nov 12, 2010)

Blackwoods second most famous sons (after Aaron Ramsey) are to play a gig in Blackwood miners institute.

This will be the first time they have played their home town since they supported Funeral in Berlin in the Blackwood little theatre.

*AND THE TICKETS ARE FREE!*

it is a radio two show. go here to apply for tickets ... good luck urbanites!


----------



## poisondwarf (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for that.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Nov 14, 2010)

Cool beans, I've applied .


----------



## Gavin Bl (Nov 14, 2010)

nice, ta - last time I was in Blackwood I was 17 and getting a tattoo....26 years later, fingers crossed!


----------



## llantwit (Nov 14, 2010)

Worth a go - cheers for the heads up!


----------



## llantwit (Nov 22, 2010)

Just got my 2 e-tickets!
Very pleased about this!!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2010)

llantwit said:


> Just got my 2 e-tickets!
> Very pleased about this!!


 
Bastard!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 22, 2010)

llantwit said:


> Just got my 2 e-tickets!
> Very pleased about this!!


 
well you would not have had them were it not for me - you owe me one of them !

As it happens, not a massive fan so good luck to you comrade


----------



## 1927 (Nov 22, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> well you would not have had them were it not for me - you owe me one of them !
> 
> As it happens, not a massive fan so good luck to you comrade


 
I was thinking excatly the same!

Gutted I didnt get any as Mrs27 is a massive massive fan and we missed the Newport gig.


----------



## llantwit (Nov 23, 2010)

Cheers Clint.
Will enjoy with gusto.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 23, 2010)

llantwit said:


> Cheers Clint.
> Will enjoy with gusto.


 
who is this gusto character? is he a fan as well?


----------



## llantwit (Nov 26, 2010)

My Mexican mate.
Big Manics fan.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 30, 2010)

OOOOOPS! its off


----------



## llantwit (Dec 2, 2010)

Postponed! Not off.
They told me I'd still have first refusal once an alternative date has been agreed.
Is that shorthand for "We'll never re-arrange this, forget it loser"?









X Crosses fingers


----------



## skylarking (Dec 2, 2010)

No, it's definitely rearranged for the 27th Jan. Hope you can make it... if not contact me immediately and I will provide numerous crates of spices and camels in exchange! Ho hum...


----------



## 1927 (Dec 2, 2010)

I didnt get tickets for this and Mrs27 was working anyway, but I have a very good chance of getting in for the rearranged date,, so will tell Mrs27 to book date off.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 3, 2010)

postponed due to illness, but i understand they are still doing _Britain's strictly pop factor_ or some such thing on Saturday


----------



## ddraig (Feb 21, 2011)

prog about this on bbc1 Wales at 10.35 tonight


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 21, 2011)

SKY channel 972 if anyone needs to know


----------



## KingG (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow are they still around?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 3, 2011)

If you know the right people in Urbanland ALL Manics gigs are free!lol


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 8, 2011)

download the gig here


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 9, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> download the gig here


 
Ta very much


----------

